# 16ft Dixie Skiff



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Congratulation on a nice find! Keep us updated with pictures.


----------



## mc130guy (Feb 12, 2014)

http://s1255.photobucket.com/user/mc130guy/library/
http://s1255.photobucket.com/user/mc130guy/media/photo_zpscb8e2ab3.jpg.html


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Classic lines- cool boat.

Keep us posted!


----------



## mc130guy (Feb 12, 2014)

Sanded on boat today... Lots of paint and was applied by brush that left a lot of brush lines. Started with 120 grit and will go back over with 220. I haven't seen any weak/bad spots just a few dings and dents.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Good deal. Remember- it's all in the prep work, my friend! Good luck.


----------



## mc130guy (Feb 12, 2014)

I have a question... My gunnel guard/caps have about 25 screw holes in the tops where the previous owner attached a wooden deck. Its all attached with rivets do I need to remove and patch all the holes before replacing and is there an alternative replacement that doesn't require riveting/screwing down? All inputs greatly appreciated. Chris


----------

